# !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!# Center Circle Strings 2015 pricing and picture thread #!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Notice we have the best prices!

Ok this is the official 2015 price list. We are going to keep it simple.
1-2 color strings $65.00
3-4 color strings including pin stripes add $5.00
speed nocks + add $10.00 (shipped loose)
Nitro Button XL or speed sleeves add $10.00 (installed) 
4-5 piece sets (Monsters,Alpine,Darton,Ross) add $15.00

Upgrades & Accessories
Priority shipping add $6.00
Overnight shipping add $25
Martin or OK or Obsession Shoot through cables add $25
Floating yoke add $5
String under 65" $30
String over 65" $50 $55 w/roller guard
Buss Cable $25 $30 w/roller guard
Control Cable $25 $30 w/roller guard
Limb driver cords $15
BCY #24 D loop 1.00/FT (24 colors)

All strings are hand made and stretched to over 400# with our custom built stretchers, with 452X or BCY X or 8190 available upon request,3D or halo servings and 62XS for all center servings.
we typically run a 2-4 turn around in most cases.

There is 3 ways to order, Money order, Paypal or credit card via website or phone

Phone is (810) 922-4223

Paypal is [email protected]

MO sent to
Center Circle Strings
7476 Wise St.
Swartz Creek MI 48473




we also do mail in tuning with strings cables and tuning including return shipping its 135.00

Thanks Matt​


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

please feel free to post pics of you bows with Center Circle String!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

this was only a 5.00 increase over 2014 to help with material price increase and the increase in shipping cost.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bamahunter19 (Nov 16, 2011)

These are the best strings around and at a great price!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet look rigs there

Got some victory strings going out tomorrow


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sweet look rigs there
> 
> Got some victory strings going out tomorrow


:mg: :59:


----------



## RobG (Jan 20, 2014)

Put my peep in and didn't have to touch it (lucky I know)excellent threads at a fair price!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sweet look rigs there
> 
> Got some victory strings going out tomorrow


Are they electric blue/silver?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the sets are


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Deerhuntr48706 (Feb 4, 2012)

loving my center circle strings in my podium x!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Victory


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Headed to Chile


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bump...great guy to work with and quality strings!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Victory





BEAR FOOT said:


>


:thumbs_up


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Can't wait!!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Matt makes great strings at a great price.


----------



## Jargon (Apr 23, 2011)

*New Stings*

Just got some the new strings, and sighted in. Thought I would try and take them out for a spin this morning.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet any luck


----------



## Jargon (Apr 23, 2011)

nope but maybe this weekend. thanks!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Another for Chile


----------



## bowfevr (Jan 3, 2015)

Im new to bow hunting. I recently went on an antilope hunt with a friend and was hooked. Ive rifle hunted since I was in 1st or 2nd grade as in birds rabbits ducks doves etc. But I found a Pse bow told my buddy and he said look into a bowtech because they are less expensive and last longer than 3 or 4 yrs. Is this true before I lay the money down. Im not into names on things just want quality.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

pse and bowtech make good bows.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## PAarrowSlinger (Nov 14, 2014)

Don't hesitate,, Nice threads here guys,, bow was right to spec, cams synced with a 1/2 twist and 0 peep rotation,,, very nice. Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

great threads and tune. thanks


View attachment 2123458


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I like this one


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Stretch


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Tty


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boom!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Tons going today


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

olarbear: i think illinois has turned into the artic!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I know I hate this weather


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## JMedlin0511 (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't wait to get mine and get them on the Experience!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

No joke... almost full 2lbs lighter then what i had Stock strings set at... 362gn x cutter


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Smoking


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Very nice! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:clap::smow:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


:thumbs_up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## mmkay620 (Aug 20, 2014)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Can't wait to get these on my bow!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

bear foot said:


>


nice!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Great strings, great guy to deal with.
Bought a set last month and got another set being built today for the Faktor!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## piroguejoe (Oct 22, 2013)

Ever done a set in florescent orange/florescent yellow? Thinking about this combo for a mission blaze but can't seem to find pics of any.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes very brite


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


:thumbs_up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## piroguejoe (Oct 22, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


looks sharp. Thank you


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>



I like those! Boom!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Niceee


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:couch2:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey nowwwww


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## jbarr1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my new strings on they look great!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats hot


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Darton 3814


----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Darton 3814


Looking good and looking foward to shooting the setup


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

You mean this one


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

My GT500 dressed in Diamond X.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## COssman14 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see how nice the strings I ordered will look!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Should be today


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Bear Foot.....do you have an example of a set that is Chartreuse and Lime? I've looked and didn't see one. Thanks!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Heres one im doing now


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow. Post #155 is hott! 

You have a pic of the same thing with flo orange replacing the flo lime? 

I know......I'm high maintenance today. Sorry.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Any combo you want


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for another great set of threads!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:thumbs_up:set1_applaud:


bigblock534 said:


> Thanks for another great set of threads!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bigblock534 said:


> Thanks for another great set of threads!


That prodigy is sweet.


----------



## Keith_Kree (Feb 7, 2007)

Bearfoot, what is your turn around times on string sets? I am wanting to order a set for my Ninja Pulse.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

3-4 days right now.


----------



## Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Bear Foot. Can you ship to Australia? I am interested in getting new string and cable set for my Martin Lithium LTD.

Wilko


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes we ship to Australia all the time.


----------



## Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Yes we ship to Australia all the time.


Thanks for the speedy reply! Do you have the string and cable length / diameter specs for the Martin Lithium LTD 2015, or do I need to get them for you?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I do have the lengths.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>



Owww oww


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## COssman14 (Oct 15, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Outstanding!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Coral snake


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Those look good!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Been watchin' for a set of Flo Orange/Flo Yellow with a black pinstripe to show up in your pics.......nothin' so far. :teeth:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

On the stretcher now


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbs_up

No hurry, just anxious to see how gawdy they are.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Very bright


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

That's what I was hopin' for. :teeth:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice looking threads ! Could you post the color combos with pics ?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes we can


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ordered strings for my destroyer on tuesday can't wait.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Red-black black serving red speed sleeves


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:thumbs_up:clap2:


BEAR FOOT said:


>


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

BowHuntnKY said:


> :thumbs_up:clap2:


Hey.....don't be gettin' no ideas! Them's mine. :cheers: :teeth:


----------



## Goodking (Jun 15, 2014)

Did you do a picture of the blue/yellow OK DST 38 strings?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I did ill post them when my other phone gets here


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Blue-flo yellow black serving


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That blue and flo yellow looks good !


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it does


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo-green-camo Flo green serving


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the great strings and a very good price!


----------



## Goodking (Jun 15, 2014)

The OK DST38 Strings are looking sweet, excited to get those in the post!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

5MileCreek said:


> Thank you for the great strings and a very good price!


Awesome


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Goodking said:


> The OK DST38 Strings are looking sweet, excited to get those in the post!


They will look great


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Od green-black


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Red-white clear serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Red-black yellow pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Green - buckskin double black pinstripe clear serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo green-sunset orange clear serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Electric blue - Flo orange black serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Electric blue - flo purple Electric blue serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Green - tan


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Black-white double red pinstripe clear serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2012)

Your string sets are works of art Bear Foot.

Are those red, black and yellow ones mine by any chance?

Wilko


----------



## Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2012)

These ones...?



BEAR FOOT said:


> Red-black yellow pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Headed to Australia


----------



## Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Headed to Australia


Can't wait! Your craftsmanship is seriously impressive.

(Incidentally, the reason that I really liked this colour combo on the strings was because I exclusively hunt feral animals in Australia, and specifically when possible, in collaboration with Aboriginal hunters. This is our effort to help the native animals prosper and replenish. The Red, Black, and Yellow colours represent the Australian Aboriginal National flag - Red = the earth, black = the skin, and yellow = the sun. We have coral snakes here too, but this colour combo, even though perhaps a trivial issue to me, matters to them on a much deeper level. Even though this is just such a simple factor, it is actually going to provide me with so many open doors for hunting. And believe me, I have learned so many amazing hunting strategies, tips and tricks from them over the years, that I know that whatever makes them happy ends up making me happy :shade

Anyway, thanks for your awesome craftsmanship. I will attempt to post pics when the string set is installed.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Red - silver double black pinstripe clear serving


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Red - silver double black pinstripe clear serving


Very nice matt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I like them alot


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Putting those Center circle strings to work on the Elite Victory
2nd place...nerves got me last target and smoked a solid fat 8.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Orange -white black pinstripe


----------



## piroguejoe (Oct 22, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Orange -white black pinstripe


Omg Those look amazing! Think I might a drooled a lil on my phone.


----------



## gdroberson (Oct 28, 2012)

A one


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flame DIAMOND X


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo green spec - camo


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

DIAMOND X white Flo orange serving


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

T5t


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yellow - flo orange spec


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Od green-tan


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## piroguejoe (Oct 22, 2013)

Worth the wait and every penny! I can't express how pleased with the quality and look of the strings on my bow. Great work man!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:thumbs_up


piroguejoe said:


> Worth the wait and every penny! I can't express how pleased with the quality and look of the strings on my bow. Great work man!
> View attachment 2164162


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Electric blue - silver - black clear serving


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Electric blue - silver - black clear serving


for a Victory I assume


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it is


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Pictures dont do that combo justice it looks killer


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo green-silver-black clear serving [I


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Got the threads for my 4514 the other day Bearfoot and they look phenomenal, and shoot even better. They're the flo orange/flo yellow with a black pin ones. I'll post a pic when I get a chance. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome to hear


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Here ya go Bear Foot. Darton 4514 with Flo Orange/Flo Yellow and a black pin stripe. Lots of people have asked where the threads came from. We just put these on the bow, got it timed and to spec, peaks at 61, holds at 25.  Didn't turn a screw on it other than that and it shoots, e x a c t l y where it's pointed. 

If you shoot a Darton why wouldn't you want someone from Michigan building your threads? :cheers: Couldn't be happier with these. Please excuse the Flo Lime sling. Haven't switched that out yet. Looks like crap.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

That looks awesome


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

That's what everyone that's seen them has said. I have to admit, they looked pretty loud laying on the bench, but put 'em on the bow they look pretty awesome. Will be posting the pic on the Darton FB site pretty quick. :cheers: Thanks again.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Electric blue - purple - flo green pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Teal-flo orange - black pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Silver spec-silver


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Silver spec-flo orange spec


----------



## Wilkinson (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Bear Foot! My strings arrived today. Absolutely stunning craftsmanship my friend. Thanks! I'll post pics when I put them on my Martin Lithium LTD


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Red-black


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Purple - flo green pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yellow-black pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo purple - flo yellow black pinstripe


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Notice we have the best prices!
> 
> Ok this is the official 2015 price list. We are going to keep it simple.
> 1-2 color strings $65.00
> ...


Is the zip code correct?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow no its not its supposed to be 48473 ill see if i can get it changed


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Changed


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Teal - black pinstripe


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Flo purple - flo yellow black pinstripe



nice!!!!!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Matt, can I see something in electric blue? Thinking about going with that for my string set and it would help make my decision.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo orange - od green - black


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Kiwi black


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)

Prettiest bow I've ever owned. These strings look awesome.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

White - rootbeer


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


I like!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo orange - red


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sunset - silver


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Royal blue - silver


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo green - kiwi


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BOOM! TTT 
Ive Been a busy guy here with my new job...midnights are a killer! A new Elite is on the Horizon!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

A Blue victory! Its confirmed pick it up saturday! BOOM!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice what colors


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo orange - dark brown


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Flo green - flo orange


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Nice what colors


Royal blue/black stripe if ya got blue serving..or clear.

Orrrrrr

Yellow....bright ass yellow..lol

I duhno suprise me


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok ill hook it up


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Ok ill hook it up


Always do!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Green-buckskin


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Orange - silver black pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Midnight bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Kiwi - buckskin


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

To far back


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ready go


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Did ya get lost matt
Ttt


----------



## kzbc4242 (Dec 5, 2014)

Tag


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boom!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Sending my Mathews your way tomorrow for strings and tune, can't wait to see what it does through the chrono.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

My 6yr old son's Bowtech Rascal with yellow and black pinstripe, 







My 8yr old son's Bowtech Fuel electric blue with red pinstripe


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't get pictures of the wife's to load but will keep trying her Eva Shockey looks amazing. Best strings i have ever installed they were all perfect out of the box. Thank you for the amazing work.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya i wanted to see that one


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

I forwarded pictures to your email if you can post them that would be awesome


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Never got them


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

If you will pm me your email i will forward them. I cent them to the center circle contact email


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Still never got an email


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boooommmm


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Got one on the stretcher for you


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


I like that combo


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Scott you like this one


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:banana:


BEAR FOOT said:


> Scott you like this one


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

On there way


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ttt excited to see how my MR5 turns out


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

It is here


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see my new strings should make the perfect match for the bow


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Can't wait to have them on the bow.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks awesome, great job


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

night time bump for you.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Please respond to pm I sent you


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Never got a pm


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Back up for an amazing string builder


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning bump


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Matt build some super fine threads!!!!!!


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks for an amazing set of strings. This in the 8th set so far and every one has been a work of art.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## kevfish (Feb 11, 2015)

I have an elite answer.. could you describe what you do as far as tuning goes


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Where are you at in MI? Do you have a pro shop?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We are south of flint and we are a string facility dont have a pro shop anymore but can do anything you need.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Niceeeeee




bear foot said:


>


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bump for a great builder 2 more sets on the way


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Back to the top


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Notice we have the best prices!
> 
> Ok this is the official 2015 price list. We are going to keep it simple.
> 1-2 color strings $65.00
> ...


...


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BOOM!!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

New strings showed up look amazing will post pics soon


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking sharp!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

flo green with pink pinstripes


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunset Orange/Black


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

Solid FLO. Orange


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Speed nocks?


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Forgive me if you didn't do this one Matt - I honestly can't remember


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Speed nocks?


I put those on myself


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh ok


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Oh ok


Yeah - on the Destroyer, I put the string on just before I sold it. I hadn't put the speed nocks on yet, but was taking the photo to put it on craigslist. Heh heh.... it sold in one day. This is OSU country (Orange and Black)


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Right on


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Awesome looking threads-- any chance you'll be playing with Fury material soon? I have a new CST that needs strings and like the sounds of that stuff.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I havent playef with it but im not against it


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Boom! Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Matt, I have another GT500 rebuild project going and I'm going to need a new custom string set and hunter model bent cable rod. How do I place an order? Can I PM an order or do you want it through your website?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

No pm to me is fine


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Great! I'll get my marbles together and shoot you a PM in the next day or two.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds good


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


What are the 2 colors w/ the Flo. Green?

I have been thinking about getting a set done with Electric Blue/Purple w/ Flo. Green pinstripes. The set above looks close.


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!# Center Circle Strings 2015 pricing and picture thread #!!!!!...*

Not sure if it is possible but I think a set in Flo. Green/ purple/elec. blue with a black pinstripe would be sweet.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

That is royal blue and electric blue


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice display!!! I need one for my man cave......


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

Matt,

Can you do a Yellow and Silver twist with an Electiric Blue or maybe they call Royal Blue pinstripe, clear servings with black center serving. Gonna need the Yokes made that way as well for a Mathews Wake?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes I can


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice!



BEAR FOOT said:


>


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is the set Matt did for my recent GT500 makeover.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

nicko said:


> Here is the set Matt did for my recent GT500 makeover.


Sweet!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you think matt. Solid Flo green? Solid pink...yellow?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Is that elec blue on elec blue?


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

MuddMotorDD said:


> Matt,
> 
> Can you do a Yellow and Silver twist with an Electiric Blue or maybe they call Royal Blue pinstripe, clear servings with black center serving. Gonna need the Yokes made that way as well for a Mathews Wake?


Bump up for Great Guy and String Builder post them up if you haven shipped them yet thanks…Steve


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it is elec on elec .

I'll post them tomorrow Steve.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Scott flo yellow would be hot


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Scott flo yellow would be hot


Sounds good, lets do that.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

You got it


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

Need to get a set for the 2013 Pure that I just picked up. I was Ninja, but I just put APS limbs on it. I am thinking flo. blue/flo. green with a purple pinstripe. Definitely flo. green nitro XL or TPUs. Not sure what color serving to go with. I was thinking Purple, silver or black. Thoughts?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Matt, have you tested 8190F and Fury at all? If so, are you going to build with either one?


----------



## tkolenic (Apr 1, 2012)

Those olive green/flo green look awsome cant wait to get them. Thanks Todd


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> Matt, have you tested 8190F and Fury at all? If so, are you going to build with either one?


I have not played with f yet and don't carry Brownell material I'm so happy with 452x and BCY X its hard to try anything else. After all I have never had to warranty a single set of strings for as long as I have been doing this, its hard to switch.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought they were going to look good, but DAANNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG they are sharp!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

yes post a pic when you get them on


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

Will do


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks hot


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Flo Green with Flo Pink pinstripes 
another amazing set of strings. One more to go on tomorrow hopefully ordering another 2 sets monday


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

He should love it got them lastnight woke up set up flawless and tuned like a charm. He is on his way to a 3d now. Thanks for the awesome turn around and easy to work with strings.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## cbc (Nov 30, 2008)

Just ordered a set for my E35


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the order


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

That all black looks like it may have darkened that serving up a bit.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it did


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

It will be alright. We will know next time lol


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

TTT for an AWESOME string maker!

Time for another set! 

PM and $$ sent!!

Thanks again,

Kyle


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

Pic of the Victory rocking Flo Green Center Circle Strings!


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

FLO Purple/Electric Blue w/ FLO Green pinstripe and serving


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

Ttt

PM sent needing another set for a buddy's Diamond Core. I am helping him finally get setup for bow season…Steve


----------



## Thumpt 168 (Sep 26, 2013)

What's the lead time on a ful set of strings.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

My newest victory...with of course Center circle strings


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## ChizCRX35 (Apr 1, 2012)

love Center Circle - great folks, great product, and best turnaround time I've come across.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Scott


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

bear foot said:


> hey scott


boom!!!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

great combo


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

What colors have you put together for the Mathews OT camo? Something that pops.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## michhunter3918 (Feb 23, 2012)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Those look awesome!!! Thanks man cant wait to get them on


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Lots of colors..nice!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm starting to learn how to take pictures


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> I'm starting to learn how to take pictures


Look good :thumbs_up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


>


Wow, those are bright! My daughter would love that set for her Craze!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Let me know I'll hook you up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Indoor season is quickly approaching!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it is

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Yes it is
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Took the dive this year...doing indoor, never liked paper...but now i cant get enough. Been hard at past 3 weeks (Definitely not used to shooting so many arrows!!) this weekend have a good sized local shoot....and midwest open in december!! Hoping to make it to iowa pro am as well!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome I will have a few other shooters at the Midwest open

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey nowwww


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOLOWJV (Aug 11, 2013)

[emoji106]...like always!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up:


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgarv6 (Nov 2, 2014)

strings look and perform great thanks

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## milhunter (Dec 5, 2015)

bump for best strings in business


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

www.centercirclearchery.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

glad im able to help represent for you guys awesome strings 👍


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome thanks for the support

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Www.centercirclearchery.com

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Www.centercirclearchery.com

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Prime stx36









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

PM Sent. Thanks


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

Funds and PM sent. Thanks...


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Those are sweet!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Dialed in for some more paper punching


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Once I get these out on the hoyt I'll post some pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akfreak (Aug 24, 2015)

30 pages of this, wow


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Just imagine if we posted a pic of every set we do this is maybe a tenth of what we do

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akfreak (Aug 24, 2015)

Thats a lot of strings. Believe it or not, im gonna make my first set soon. Nice work, you must be a super busy person. Do you make them all yourself?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes I am very busy and make every set myself

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akfreak (Aug 24, 2015)

Can I ask a question, what do you use to replace the OEM speed knocks.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

We either replace them with brass nocks or nitro xl buttons or bow jax speed sleeves.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Can you post a close-up picture of a string made with 8190F next to BCY X?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I can tomorrow I have a few to serve up tomorrow

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

The one with pin is X the other is 8190f









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akfreak (Aug 24, 2015)

BEAR FOOT said:


> We either replace them with brass nocks or nitro xl buttons or bow jax speed sleeves.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


So to get oem versions us not an option.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

What kind of bow?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt Merry Chirstmas everyone at Center circle.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you also!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my DP7856K using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

bear foot said:


> sent from my xt1254 using tapatalk


boom!!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

BEAR FOOT said:


> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Matt I think these may be the only strings louder than mine...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

